# Printer says remove paper jam, but there is no paper jam



## MatthewMM (Sep 20, 2010)

My friend has an HP Photosmart C7280 all in one. It persistently says to clear a paper jam in the duplexer unit. I removed the duplexer and there is no paper in the unit. I tried restarting the printer and it will not shut down. I unplugged the printer and plugged it back in again; it restarted fine, but still gives me the paper jam message. She is running Windows XP and I am running Windows 7.

Is the printer just fried, or what?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Likely a faulty sensor. If it's under warranty, have it serviced. Otherwise, replace it.


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

Try to reset the printer, Press and hold the red eye remove and the print photo, then a message on the screen will ask you to enter the special key combo, remove your fingers on the red eye and print photo, press red eye + print photo + red eye in that sequence. Then you will be directed to the support menu, press the right arrow key twice and press ok to the reset menu, press again the right arrow key twice and press ok on semi-full reset. Print will restart in a few secs. and you need to turn it back on manually. Let me know on whats the result.


----------

